# Blyxa japonica flower



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

Since some of the branches of my Blyxa japonica in a small aquarium reached the water surface, I've got some nice and delicate small flowers. I tried a shot and with some luck I can show you this:


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That's an awesome, and rare photo (for me) to see. You don't often get the chance to see Blyxa japonica flower. Thanks for sharing.

-John N.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't think I have seen a blyxa flower before. Great picture.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

Beautiful... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice! I had some of my B. J. flower on me when I left it floating after a trim. I was also surprised to see it because I've not heard of anyone mentioning that it was a flowering plant.


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

I saw many times underwater small (2-3mm) bulbs at the edge of a few cm stems without leaves, "preparing" a flower, but never bloomed underwater, only this time when those small bulbs were at the surface generated the flower.


----------



## sandyyu (Oct 10, 2007)

wowowowowowow

so nice...


----------



## cynkatt (Nov 10, 2007)

wow is that ever pretty, do u have to have an open top with suspended lighting for that type of plant?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Never knew this, very nice shot. I personally never experienced this with my Blyxa j.


----------



## iORi (Jun 25, 2007)

nice!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

get a paintbrush or q-tip and try to cross-pollinate the flowers....I've heard that Blyxa species are easy to propogate sexually.

Nice job


----------

